# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Chợ Hàn Đà Nẵng, chợ của nhà giàu

## lehniemtin

*Vị trí:* Chợ Hàn thuộc quận Hải Châu, thành phố Đà Nẵng, nằm giữa bốn đường phố Trần Phú, Bạch Đằng, Hùng Vương và Trần Hưng Đạo.

*Đặc điểm:* Chợ Hàn vốn có lịch sử từ lâu, ban đầu chỉ là một tụ điểm buôn bán nhỏ tự sản, tự tiêu. Nhưng với điều kiện thuận lợi về giao thông đường bộ và đường thuỷ nên dần dần trở thành một chợ lớn, do nằm bên cạnh sông Hàn nên có tên là chợ Hàn.

 
Chợ được xây dựng đưa vào hoạt động vào những năm 1940. Tại đây, Pháp cho xây dựng ga xe lửa trung chuyển Tourane marché để chuyên chở hàng hoá đến ga chính. Theo đà buôn bán phát triển, một số thương gia người Hoa và người Việt đã xây dựng quanh chợ một khu thương mại khá sầm uất với các cửa hiệu tạp hóa, vàng bạc, thuốc bắc...  Năm 1989, chợ được xây mới hoàn toàn, gồm hai tầng khang trang với diện tích 28.000m². Kiến trúc chợ đẹp và thoáng, cách bày trí hàng hoá gọn gàng tạo cho những người đi chợ không có cảm giác mệt mỏi.

Thời trước dân Đà Nẵng gọi chợ Hàn là “chợ nhà giàu” vì khách mua thường là những người thuộc giới thượng lưu, còn bây giờ mọi người đều thích đến đây để mua sắm. Hoạt động buôn bán diễn ra nhộn nhịp suốt cả ngày, hàng hoá phong phú và nổi tiếng với thực phẩm tươi sống (gà, vịt và thuỷ hải sản...), các loại hoa tươi và trái cây tươi. Chợ Hàn còn nổi tiếng với sự đa dạng các mặt hàng vải, áo quần và giày dép, đặc biệt là những gian hàng mắm du khách thường thích mua về làm quà - món ăn rất đặc trưng và gần gũi của người dân miền Trung.

 
Ngoài ra, sức hấp dẫn của chợ Hàn còn ở giá cả hàng hoá tương đối rẻ, bởi lẽ đây là chợ đầu mối cung cấp hàng sỉ cho các chợ nhỏ lẻ khác.                             


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour  *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## sharing83

Chợ này na ná chợ Đồng XUân ngoài HN

----------


## quanghuy00

lúc trước chợ này là chợ nhà giàu đây sau này thành chợ đầu mối luôn

----------

